# Song Goes From Mess To Magnificent!



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

WOW Now that's a poodle.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

So pretty! Even her "Before" picture is stunning!

Hope life quits throwing your curveballs soon so that you concentrate on all the poodly goodness. My thoughts to you and your family!

--Q


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

You have a stunningly beautiful boy there, and I don't know about others, but the "before" looked great to me, too!!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I thought the before picture was gorgeous, but the after pictures are absolutely STUNNING!!!!!!! What a beautiful girl!!!!

The art piece, the picturre of her standing on the hill and the last picture with the St. Paddy's bracelets and crown just take my breath away!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

So happy to hear an update on your daughter. Thank you for that!

Song looks magnificent! She is a gorgeous girl who ought to do you proud in the show ring!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Gorgeous!! I love her face and expression.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you for the pictures, Song is magnificent. I hope you feel well soon. Thanks for the update, I had just been wondering where you were and was hoping all was well, but figured you had much going on and would be back when you could. Sending all positive thoughts and good wishes for you and your daughter.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd loooooooooooooooooove to grow Sunny's TK out like that......but just not practical for me. The breeder did say she found a picture of sunny in his "show coat" and I can't wait to post it when I receive it. She had it on a laptop, etc. and was going to transfer it and send to me with new pictures of his "grand pups"!

Song is absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Song is always beautiful and best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What gorgeous pictures. I love her expressions. I hope things get easier in your family soon. Song is looking very grownup!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Song is absolutely gorgeous! Glad to hear from you and sending healing prayers to you and your family. Please keep us posted. Sylvia


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a_ perfect_ way to start the day, looking at _beautiful_ Song while hubby and I enjoyed some Irish Soda Bread for breakfast! Now _that's_ a celebration! Song is so enchanting, you can almost "feel" her through the photos. What a stunning soul! Your remarkable, courageous Nicole continues to wow me. I wish we could hit the "fast forward" button to move her recovery along even faster. My hope and good wishes follow her every minute. I know Song must be an immense comfort to you. That gorgeous girl spreads joy to so many! Hope you're feeling better and getting ready to celebrate Song's upcoming birthday. You need some celebrating, I'm glad you've started with St. Patrick's Day, thanks for sharing the fun!:clover:


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Stunning, stunning, STUNNING is all I can think when I look at Song's pictures. She looks like a magnificent snow angel, with her gorgeous hair gently blowing in the wind and the soft white snow framing her so delicately. Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

What a beautiful mess!! : P I LOVE the way her crown sits on all that pretty hair - so perfect!!


----------



## Annie and me (Jun 30, 2011)

She is _breathtaking!_


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

Absolutely STUNNING! I LOVE the St. Pat's bracelets... I wish she could walk in the parade with me. She is a looker!


----------

